# Bundyanne - Look what I made and look what I bought.



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

This morning I went to the womens group as I try to do most Wednesdays and today, as it was the fifth Wednesday in the month, we had a members bring and buy and I was among the lucky buyers.
I have recently joined a craft group and we have been making paper beads and I am enjoying it even though I am not really all that 'crafty'.
Well my luck was in and for $7.20 I came home with all this that I can incorporate into the paper bead work as some of my new friends have done. I think I was very lucky.
The three 'stacks' are made up of several individual small containers that screw into each other to make the 'stack' - I will put my beads into them.

The other photo is my very first ever effort at making a necklace from scratch.
We used pages from the 'junk mail' then cut the pages into tapered strips and wound it around a skewer or knitting needle, as some did and glued the end so it won't unroll. 
We next gave our beads two coats of varnish and then threaded them.
Goodness knows what I will make next with what I now have in my 'Craft bag'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> This morning I went to the womens group as I try to do most Wednesdays and today, as it was the fifth Wednesday in the month, we had a members bring and buy and I was among the lucky buyers.
> I have recently joined a craft group and we have been making paper beads and I am enjoying it even though I am not really all that 'crafty'.
> Well my luck was in and for $7.20 I came home with all this that I can incorporate into the paper bead work as some of my new friends have done. I think I was very lucky.
> 
> ...


We used to have great fun making the beads from strips of left-over wall-paper, did you use magazines? They look so colourful!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have just edited my post and added a bit more to it - we used the junk mail to make our beads.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations on actually posting something "crafty".


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

You'd never ever know what it started out as. The beads are beautifully done.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice bundyanne. I love the beads and their colour is gorgeous.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> This morning I went to the womens group as I try to do most Wednesdays and today, as it was the fifth Wednesday in the month, we had a members bring and buy and I was among the lucky buyers.
> I have recently joined a craft group and we have been making paper beads and I am enjoying it even though I am not really all that 'crafty'.
> Well my luck was in and for $7.20 I came home with all this that I can incorporate into the paper bead work as some of my new friends have done. I think I was very lucky.
> The three 'stacks' are made up of several individual small containers that screw into each other to make the 'stack' - I will put my beads into them.
> ...


Well done.


----------



## GombertS (Sep 18, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

My caravan club friends are not going to believe I actually did this. Next time we go to join them - missing next month as we are going travelling- I will have to take my 'craft' with me!!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice work Anne, very pretty, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Love your necklace. You are turning into a very crafty lady.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

You did a great job..love your necklace....


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> This morning I went to the womens group as I try to do most Wednesdays and today, as it was the fifth Wednesday in the month, we had a members bring and buy and I was among the lucky buyers.
> I have recently joined a craft group and we have been making paper beads and I am enjoying it even though I am not really all that 'crafty'.
> Well my luck was in and for $7.20 I came home with all this that I can incorporate into the paper bead work as some of my new friends have done. I think I was very lucky.
> The three 'stacks' are made up of several individual small containers that screw into each other to make the 'stack' - I will put my beads into them.
> ...


Oh Bundy you have reminded me of how much I enjoyed making paper beads a few years ago. I lost count of how many of them I made. Used to make them to match some of the outfits I wore LOL. Have fun with them it's a nice inexpensive craft.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I hope you will show us some more of the crafts you make with your new group.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

I love to work with paper and I make beads too. Your necklace is very very nice! Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Your beads are very pretty and look well made.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice and really pretty . You crafty lady!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

The only problem with me doing my 'craft' is I have not been walking and getting enough steps and I don't want to put on the weight I worked so hard to lose for the grandsons wedding.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't think one day a week for a couple of hours will make a difference to your steps Anne, you'll soon make up for it on other days


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

Bundanne07 the beads that you made are lovely


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

clavettek said:


> bunndyanne07 the beads that you made are lovely


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You did a super job..this could be the start of something big...at first glance I didn't see that it was rolled as it looked just like a mfg. bead but looking at it closely realized what you had created..it's wonderful..continue with this new adventure! Do your walking and allow a little time for this new hobby..."Make it Work"!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You made a lovely job of your first necklace. Well done Anne.


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

What a good idea! Good job


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

bundyanne07 said:


> The only problem with me doing my 'craft' is I have not been walking and getting enough steps and I don't want to put on the weight I worked so hard to lose for the grandsons wedding.


It's a balancing act. So much time for this balanced with so much time for that and so much time for t'other.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Do not look like paper unless you probably touch them.
Great crafting.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Interesting &#128077;. Great use of rubbish.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Your beads and necklace look terrific. You are a crafter in spite of yourself.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I love your beads I am very anxious to try this.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

glnwhi - Do have a try at this 'craft' and honestly if I can do it anyone can do it.
I like my new found hobby.

You can use sheets of coloured typing paper but for my first effort I used a magazine that had plenty of pages where the colour went right to the top and bottom of edge of the page - no white margin and you measure 2cm from one edge and rule a line from the 2cm mark and taper it to nothing the other end. This gives you a very elongated triangle.
Cut it out, roll it around a skewer or knitting needle and glue the end.
When you have enough coat the beads with clear varnish and then string them on suitable wire, string or suchlike. 
I strung mine with dental floss as it is so strong and won't break easily.
Have fun.
Type into Google 'templates for making paper beads' and you will get more ideas.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> glnwhi - Do have a try at this 'craft' and honestly if I can do it anyone can do it.
> I like my new found hobby.
> 
> You can use sheets of coloured typing paper but for my first effort I used a magazine that had plenty of pages where the colour went right to the top and bottom of edge of the page - no white margin and you measure 2cm from one edge and rule a line from the 2cm mark and taper it to nothing the other end. This gives you a very elongated triangle.
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement I will try it soon!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I love your necklace! I have those plastic storage thingies....I love them for my stitch markers.


----------

